
Track your cat with GPS:  Mr. Lee's CatTrack - iamelgringo
http://www.mr-lee-catcam.de/ct_index_en.htm
======
RobGR
I would like to point out:

1) This is a product created by a single person from their own creative
inspiration, and sold -- it counts as a start-up, by some definitions.

2) It is a HARDWARE product, with no web user subscription base or ajax coding
or iPhone tie-in

3) From all appearences, this endeavor is making money.

Just some observations.

~~~
jwilliams
4) It's surprisingly inexpensive. US$46, EUR36.

You can also buy the GPS modules by themselves. <http://www.mr-lee-
catcam.de/pe_cc_i6.htm> Glad I found this - can think of loads of tinkering
applications for them.

------
Retric
I think the largest problem using this is finding out your cat is having a lot
more fun than you are.

------
greyhat
Aww, I was hoping this was made by Mr. Lee's Greater Hong Kong...

~~~
steelhive
My first thought was of "Snowcrash" as well. My second, less pleasant, thought
was of my favorite local Chinese restaurant, Mr. Lee's. (General Tso's Kitten,
anyone?)

By the way, didn't Steve Wozniak try something similar? Wheels of Zeus? (WOZ)

------
noelchurchill
My cat would go nuts if I put one of these on it.

~~~
truebosko
Same .. that's pretty awesome though. Unfortunately my cats only dwell in the
following areas:

\- Behind the fish tank in an attempt to catch a fish

\- On the couch

\- On our bed

\- In the toilet because for some reason one of them loves tossing his toys in
there and then fetching them out (Perhaps some training for the fish
catching?)

Of course, such is the life of any apartment-dwelling cat

~~~
lisper
You may be surprised. I was pretty sure our cat would have to be convinced to
wear it, but he took it without any complaints. It works surprisingly well. We
were able to discover that our cat had a friend we didn't know about:

<http://www.flownet.com/ron/pictures/catcam.jpg>

~~~
maxklein
What did the two cats do when they met? Just look at each other? Or did they
miaw at each other?

------
jonas_b
Why is there no broadcasting functionality? Isn't real time location much more
interesting than where your cat were yesterday?

Then you could put one on your girlfriend as well. Pussycat tracker.

------
kenver
It also has the benefit of helping you to find your family if they and the cat
ever get kidnapped by undesirables wanting to rob a bank - as in the film
Firewall.

------
hotpockets
All I could find on the site was an "artists conception" of cat track. Is
there actual data there?

~~~
eru
<http://www.mr-lee-catcam.de/pe_cc_o1_en.htm>

